# Exactly how many is the last one?



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I know we all suffer from this disease called "the one last cast".My last cast usually turns into about 35 more or so.So my question is exactly how many casts do you actually make after saying "just one more cast"?


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

If the GF is in the boat, 5 or 6. By myself usually 10 or 20.


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

my "last cast" usually turns to 10-20


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

For me it's always one. Of course, I'm single and don't have kids, so by the time I say one more cast, most of you have gone home to tend to more important things.


----------



## CelticCross (Aug 18, 2010)

jcustunner24 said:


> For me it's always one. Of course, I'm single and don't have kids, so by the time I say one more cast, most of you have gone home to tend to more important things.


same, unless i get new gear, and want too try it out.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

I usually establish a 5 or 10 'last cast count'. that number can grow exponentially if I hear a splash, get a bite, or get snagged.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

when i say last cast i usually stay about another hour


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I've stopped lying to myself. Hahahahaha!


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

How long until it's too dark to see?


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Good thread! My last cast lasts about 20 more or so. Of course, in that span if I land another fish or other conditions become more favorable (front rolling in, baitfish activity, etc.), the whole last cast promise is forgotten until some undefinable time, most likely dark!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm normally on a time restriction. When "Big Momma" tells me to be home...let's just say I know what's going to happen if I take that 1 extra cast and I'm late..... and it ain't goodLOL


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

my last cast is 90% of the time when I am getting frustrated and I get a snag I am usually done. but then I usually tie on something different just to get a feel for it. mostly when it gets dark I leave to be totally honest


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

Intimidator said:


> I'm normally on a time restriction. When "Big Momma" tells me to be home...let's just say I know what's going to happen if I take that 1 extra cast and I'm late..... and it ain't goodLOL


sounds like you need to change your name to intimidated  all joking aside all of us married men can relate one time or another


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Just a good last cast story:

A few years back I introduced a guy to wading and fishing for smallies. I showed him everything he needed and set him up with a few lures and techniques. He was pretty competitive, and the first few times we went out I had some great days while he struggled to land a few fish. Finally, we had a tough day all around, and I said, Ronnie, its time to go. He was feeling pretty good about himself because he had caught more than me that day. I kept casting toward the bank as I was working my way out of the river. Finally, as I was stepping out, I threw one last cast up the bank and a 19 smallie pounded it..I just gave him a little grin and said, Im sorry Ronnie.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

ohh for me, it defiantly last cast until i get a fish... or really pissed then i proceeded to blame the fish. haha


Ray


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

RockyRiverRay said:


> ohh for me, it defiantly last cast until i get a fish... or really pissed then i proceeded to blame the fish. haha
> 
> 
> Ray


you can also always blame the conditions, boat traffic, etc. I HATE bad days out on the water


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I think everyone suffers from the "one last cast disease".Why?It's because we always hold out that lil piece of hope that we'll get one more fish.


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

Sometimes it get so bad that I've made the rule of: 

30 min left.

If I catch one, than I can add 10 minutes.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

ajangsta04 said:


> Sometimes it get so bad that I've made the rule of:
> 
> 30 min left.
> 
> If I catch one, than I can add 10 minutes.


I've done the same exact thing before,it kinda helps to put the monster to rest but it can & does get broken as well in the end.My 10min turned into an hour most times.Was just chuckin' n windin',tossin' n reelin',forget to check the time.Never felt like it'd been a hour.


----------

